# frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator



## plinsky (1. Oktober 2016)

*frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*

hallo an alle,

in meinem kürzlich zusammengestellten pc verwende ich einen intel core i7 6700 der von einer alphacool eisbaer 240 gekühlt wird. auf dem radiator habe ich zwei eloops b-12 ps pwm lüfter im push verfahren montiert. 
was mich stört ist, dass die konstellation eigentlich relativ leise läuft aber immer wenn ich zb ein programm öffne drehen die lüfter kurz hoch um dann wieder runterzuregeln. das nervt schon ein bisschen.
was könnte es damit auf sich haben? oder muss ich die lüfterkurve nur anders ausrichten um das problem zu lösen?
wäre für ratschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## Chimera (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*

Es spielt ne Rolle, wie du sieh regelst. Ich hab z.B. die beiden SW3 meiner A80 über den CPU_FAN Header geregelt und im Fan Xpert dann eine Lüfterkurve eingetragen (siehe Bild), dadurch ist es praktisch immer leise (denn bis 100% geht es bei mir nie, zum Glück). Spielt natürlich ne Rolle, wie dein Board die Lüfis regelt (nicht jeder Hersteller hat ne gleich feinfühlig ansprechende Lüsteu), der Web beginnt jedoch im UEFI/BIOS und kann (je nach Gusto) noch über ne Software feinjustiert werden 
Da du PWM Lüfis hast, ist es sowieso sinnvoll, dass du sie über den CPU_FAN regelst, so dass sie auch auf die Temperatur der CPU reagieren können. Aber eben, musst halt mal schauen, was für Optionen du im UEFI hast (ich kann bei meinem P8Z77-M Pro dort leider nur Minimum und Maximum einstellen, den Rest muss/darf/kann ich über die Software von AI Suite machen. Bei neueren Brettern hat man ja z.T. schon im UEFI die Möglichkeit, um ne passende Lüfterkurve einzustellen. Musst halt mal gucken, was deines bietet.


----------



## plinsky (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*

vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort.
ich habe ein asus z170 pro gaming mainboard. habe die lüfterkurve auch manuell optimiert. bin leider grad nicht daheim um die genauen werte anzusehen. auf mich wirkt es nur so, dass sobald der prozessor kurz etwas mehr gefordert wird die lüfter für einen mini moment hochgehen und dann wieder zurück.
kann es denn sein, dass für so einen kurzen moment die temperatur der cpu so hochgeht, dass die lüfter deswegen schneller drehen müssen? im hwmonitor und auch bei speedfan konnte ich solche temperaturanstiege in diesem moment nicht feststellen. aber irgendwie ist es schon komisch...


----------



## Chimera (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*

Naja, so krasse Anstiege hab ich noch nie erlebt, von daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob es möglich ist oder nicht. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich von Speedfan nicht sonderlich viel halte, u.a. auch weil es halt steinzeitlich alt ist und mich vorallem die Einrichtung halt doch recht stört. Da ziehe ich AI Suite und Fan Xpert halt vor. Es kann natürlich auch am Lüfi selber liegen. Hab selber auch bissel komische Erfahrungen mit dem B12-2 und B12-3 gemacht, weshalb ich die Lüfis wahrlich nicht mehr sonderlich mag.
Mein Rat: am besten hängst du mal die originalen Lüfter mit den gleichen Settings bzgl. Lüftersteuerung ran und guckst, ob auch diese so ne komische Reaktion haben. Falls ja, kannst du die Lüfter als Ursache ausschliessen und es liegt wohl an was anderem. Wenn aber die anderen Lüfis normal laufen, dann sind die eLoops halt das Problem.


----------



## plinsky (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*

okay danke. das ist eine gute idee die originallüfter zu montieren.
am anfang wollte ich auch silent wings 3 kaufen. dann kamen die aussagen, dass sie lauter sein sollen als die sw 2 und da habe ich gekniffen....
hätte vllt doch lieber die sw 3 holen sollen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*



plinsky schrieb:


> vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort.
> ich habe ein asus z170 pro gaming mainboard. habe die lüfterkurve auch manuell optimiert. bin leider grad nicht daheim um die genauen werte anzusehen. auf mich wirkt es nur so, dass sobald der prozessor kurz etwas mehr gefordert wird die lüfter für einen mini moment hochgehen und dann wieder zurück.
> kann es denn sein, dass für so einen kurzen moment die temperatur der cpu so hochgeht, dass die lüfter deswegen schneller drehen müssen? im hwmonitor und auch bei speedfan konnte ich solche temperaturanstiege in diesem moment nicht feststellen. aber irgendwie ist es schon komisch...



Das ist ein typischen Verhalten der Lüftersteuerung. Das kenne ich von anderen Asus Boards ebenfalls.
Dem kannst du entgegen wirken, wenn du das Lüfter Profil änderst.
Schalte mal von Standard auf Silent um, dann sollte das weg sein.


----------



## Chimera (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*



plinsky schrieb:


> okay danke. das ist eine gute idee die originallüfter zu montieren.
> am anfang wollte ich auch silent wings 3 kaufen. dann kamen die aussagen, dass sie lauter sein sollen als die sw 2 und da habe ich gekniffen....
> hätte vllt doch lieber die sw 3 holen sollen.




Nun, kann ich so nicht bestätigen, meine beiden sind in nem ähnlich leisen Rahmen wie die SW2 und vorallem find ich sie deutlich leiser als meine eLoop (wobei die halt etwas lauter sind, weil ich sie als Frontlüfis nutze). Ok, ich nutze an der AIO eben auch 140er Modelle, keine 120er und habe die beiden SW3 vor dem Einbau erst mal ne Zeit lang einlaufen lassen.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*

Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich auch nicht sehr sinnvoll Radiatorlüfter nach der CPU-Temperatur zu regeln. Radi-Lüfter regelt man vorzugsweise immer nach der Wassertemperatur . So führen Lastspitzen der Komponenten auch nicht zu einem kurzzyklischem Regelverhalten.


----------



## harley765 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*

Da gebe ich VJoe2max Recht.
Ich regle immer nach der Wassertemperatur. Um genau solche Schwankungen der Lüfter zu vermeiden.


----------



## Chimera (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: frage bzgl lüftern auf radiator*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich auch nicht sehr sinnvoll Radiatorlüfter nach der CPU-Temperatur zu regeln. Radi-Lüfter regelt man vorzugsweise immer nach der Wassertemperatur . So führen Lastspitzen der Komponenten auch nicht zu einem kurzzyklischem Regelverhalten.



Schon klar, nur zeig mir mal alle Modelle von AIOs, wo man die Lüfis ab der Wassertemperatur regeln kann  Viele gibt es da nicht, wenn überhaupt welche (weiss nicht, ob es beim Corsair Link möglich ist). Wir reden hier ja noch immer von AIOs und nicht Custom Loops, wo man selber bestimmen kann, was wie wo wann und warum sein soll  Die NZXT Kraken ist da auch eine der besseren Asetek Modelle,  denn da könnte man es über die CAM Software evtl. sogar noch regeln (siehe Bild von der X61).
Klar ist es nicht zu 100% optimal, aber damit muss man halt bei AIOs leben. Man kann natürlich auch die Lüfis an ner externen Lüsteu betreiben und dann fixe Drehzahlen stehen lassen (geht bei meiner aber nur, wenn man zuvor im UEFI den CPU_FAN auf "Ignore" stellt, sonst hat man jedes Mal den CPU_FAN Error beim booten) oder ne automatische Steuerung mit einem/mehrere Sensoren im Radiator eingesteckt, usw.  Blöd ist halt nur, dass jeder Hersteller nen eigenen Ansatz nachgeht, manche legen ja nur 3 Pin Lüfis bei, die man selber iwie regeln muss, andere (wie z.B. Cryorig) sind für die Verwendung mit PWM Lüfis an nem CPU_FAN Header ausgelegt, wiederum andere haben ein eigenes Link (wie die Corsair) und wiederum andere werden zusätzlich an nem USB Header angeschlossen, wo man dann über ne Software regeln kann.
Alles in allem ist man sich der Mankos ja schon beim Kauf bewusst und muss damit halt leben. Will man die Lüfis jedoch ab feineren Parametern wie der Wassertempi oder der Windrichtung oder dem Sonnenstand regeln, ja dann muss man halt zu ner Custom greifen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

